# been away, need help



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

hi all,,i havent kept up on my reading, and the goings on in this hobby,
so i am asking for suggestions ,guidance and options..
i am tired of the data drops , and now i am getting whiffs of 4G at my house so i am thinking its time to upgrade my baseband/radio to pull in the 4G better.
this is what i have running on my Bionic:
system- 5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Android version- 2.3.4
Baseband version- CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
Webtop version- WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1
Kernel version- 2.6.35.7-g790a33c
[email protected]#1
Build number- [K]IN3TX V1.0

all i did out of the box was run the R3L3AS3Droot
then flashed the Th3ory rom [k]in3tx base and its ic3br3ad tpax ( if i recall i did the blur add on as well)

well there you go, i appreciate any help on getting me to where i should have this phone up to date,,thanks
oh, i should add,, i want to stay on the update path!!i believe there was an issue with that( even though i need to learn more on that subject as well)


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd update to .901. Heres a link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14350-all-the-info-and-links-youll-need-to-successfully-get-to-901-rooted-and-have-a-custom-rom/.
It will get rid of all those data drop issues.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Just use r3l3as3d to restore system, root, and forever root. Download and flash .893 and then .901,Done. .893 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29432364/Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip .901 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29432364/Blur_Version.5.9.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just spoke with a level 2 tech at Motorola and yeah nothing but the same old crap. We are aware of this issue and we should have an update within the next week. like I have not been hearing that for three months

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks Exo and Timmy,
i already downloaded the 2 files from your post timmy,and i went to thread exo linked to, not done reading it, though i am downloading the bionicpathsaver (i dont have high speed at home{{i PDAnet tether at home}} so at frnds grabbing it -says an hour to DL) not sure if i am gonna need it but figured good to have on my portable HDD.
so my questions..
for the 2 flashes that Timmy wants me to do,,what are the steps, i gather it have files on the extSDcard, do they need to be unzipped or kept zipped,,am i just using regular recoverymode or like the bootstrapper i used to flash the Th3ory [k]in3tx roms?,,and these 2 flashes,, they will keep root after i R3l3ased restored and then R3l3ased root again??
ok, now onto Exo linked thread,, is that a different process and re-rooting, or just flashing a new rom?
thanks


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't do the path saver. There is no need unless you took the 5.7.893 leaked update.Which according to your kernel you have not. You just need to flash your system.


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks Timmy, after clicking thru thread from thread, wind up at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15003-obtain-901-base-update-with-root-coherently-written/
and read your post asking why go thru all that !!!
again,, leave your files zipped?
and which mode to flash??


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have the r3l3as3d, you just need to run option 1, it will restore your system, root and forever root. Then apply the. 893 and. 901 updates in stock recovery.


----------

